

Volcanic Lightning: How does it work? - yati
http://io9.com/volcanic-lightning-how-does-it-work-459806533

======
lutusp
The title of this submission: "Volcanic lightening: How does it work?"

The title of the linked article: "Volcanic Lightning: How does it work?!"

Are they the same? No, they are not the same, they are different. The
submitter can type, but cannot spell.

Moral: _do not type your submission titles_ , because you will get it wrong.
Instead, copy the title from the linked page. Copying is also easier -- you
know, less work?

